# Are you going to the Milwaukee show?



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am just wondering who is going to the Milwaukee Hedgehog Rendezvous http://www.hedgehogrendezvous.com/
Oct 10th - 12th, Milwaukee, WI

I will be there!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

If there are no major catastrophes in my life I plan on being there.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

At the current time it looks like I will be in attendance as well. Come one guys, who else is going?


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm going, neither one of my parents would probably want to bring me there lol. (yes, I'm 15, but that's beside the point.) I wish I could go, though! It's not that far considering I live in Michigan but again my parents will think otherwise. :|


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not. It's too far to drive.


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Anna and I are going.
I'm slated in for several events for the show so I have to sing for my supper 
So far I'm teaching a judge's training seminar, a colour identification seminar, as well as judging one show and supervising another. I'll also be at the check-in table to ID hedgehog colours for the show.
'Tis going to be a busy, busy weekend.

Bryan


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I very much wish I was going.  However travelling across the country seems to be slightly more than I can afford...


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

_I wish!_

I hope whoever is going has fun though!!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

no unfortunately, but i wish i could go


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww man I live so close... but I don't think I'm going.
What do they do there? Do you have too bring a hedgie? does it cost money?
lol sorry for so many questions  I've never heard of one or seen one before.


----------



## MShelly101 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey I'm new to this posting stuff but I was wondering for the hedgehog show if its necessary to fill out that form and send it in or if you can just sign up at the show?? I found the form at the Hedgehog Welfare Society website.

http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/defaulttemp3.htm

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Typically shows charge you a small entrance fee. In this particular show there will be 2 conformation shows, lots of speakers, and the part that always breaks my pocketbook a vendor area! Vendor areas typically have lots of cool hedgehog goodies. Things for hedgehogs and things for us! I have a necklace, a couple of t-shirts, and artwork from prior shows. Plus you get to meet a lot of hedgehog people, ask questions if you are new to hedgehogs, and shoot I find that I always learn something new at shows. Either some item that will make my hedgehog's life better or just a trick to handling.

You don't have to bring a hedgehog to a show. I only take hedgehogs to the show if I intend on showing them in an event. For my last show I didn't bring one at all, and if I end up going to Milwaukee Rose will probably stay in the hotel room. My opinion is it is less stress for them. Plus, I usually end up helping folks who have more than one hedgehog to show in a particular category during the confirmation event. Plus I don't have to worry about someone walking off with her while she's in her travel carrier while I'm otherwise distracted (talking to people, etc).

Bryan may be able to comment about registration at check-in since he will be sitting at the check-in table. I don't think I've ever been to one that didn't allow at the show registrations.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

God i live so far away... plus, im a teen, so i wouldn't be allowed to go unless it was practically nextdoor. ugh. I hope you who can go have a great time there!


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the show organizers want pre-registration. The form states *"All registrations due no later than October 1st"*

I'm not sure if exceptions will be made at the door, but given that pre-registration is important to the organizers so that needed arrangements can be made in advance, it would be better to register your hedgehog before the deadline. 

Bryan


----------



## Katie (Aug 28, 2008)

Wish I could, but it's too far to drive


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I wish I could go!! It's so far away from me though (like a 9 hour drive one way), so it's just not affordable for me right now. 
But I heard there was going to be a show in NYS this summer!! and I will definitely be attending that!


----------



## Parsonians (Sep 1, 2008)

I would love to go. However, I am probably gonna be broke and won't be able to come up with the few hundred dollars for the trip. Ah well...


----------



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

Shows are the best fun for anyone interested in hedgehogs. They have lots of learning events, things to buy and they show them like they do at cat and dog shows. The charge to attend is different at shows but it is minimal (normally under $10) just to go and hang out for the day. You don't have to take hedgehogs to attend.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I would LOVE to go but unfortunately it's too far from me. :| 

However, in 09 there is going to be a show only an hour and a half away from me!! I'm DEFINITELY going to that one!  

Everyone, take lots of pictures of this one so it will feel like those of us who couldn't make it were there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hoping to hear how everything went, soon!  

*crosses fingers for pictures as well* :lol:


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

It was a great show! Showtyme won best of show in Sunday's show. Showtyme belongs to Cinca but I showed her.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

And Showtyme got to bring home a very special prize. She became a Permanent Grand Champion this weekend, and received a nice big ribbon, a status that only a small group have ever received before!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

oooOoooOoooooOOOooooo Congrats!  

Are there pictures of the festivities up yet somewhere??


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

I am new to hedgehoging "lol" but if you go to a show do you have to be in the show or can you just go to watch? and also if your not in a show can you still bring your hoglet with you?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

People are always welcome to come watch. Yes, you can bring your hedgie.


----------

